# الأسرة ومستقبل الأولاد - كيف يقنع الشاب أو الشابه الأسرة باختياراته



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة من الله تملأ قلوبكم فرحاً وبهجة 
كثيرون يتساءلون عن كيف يقنعوا الأهل باختيار مستقبلهم واختيار شريك الحياة،  أقول لكم يا إخوتي من خلال خبرتي الصغيرة، أن هناك خطوات ينبغي أن نتخذها  لكي تكون المناقشة مجدية ولها أفعال مُترجمة مع الأهل وهي كالآتي:

أولاً قبل  أن تبدأ أي حديث أو حوار، لابد من أن يكون لك قناعة خاصة – دون انحياز –  لمن تُحب أو تريد أن ترتبط به أو لمستقبلك واختيارك لدراستك أو عملك الخاص  !!! 
فاجلس  أولاً مع نفسك وقيس كل الأمور بالعقل والتعقل دون الاندفاع وراء مشاعرك  بعناد لكي ما تكون ضد الأهل من منطلق أنك تسبح ضد التيار باندفاع الشباب  العاطفي دون منطق أو بحث جاد في مستقبلك برؤية واضحة من كل وجه وبسماع كثرة  من المشيرين ذو الخبرة !!!

ومن المبادئ التي ينبغي أن تراعيها في جلوسك مع والديك هي الآتي:
* أولاً : اختيار الوقت المناسب في الجلوس مع الأبوين كلا على حده  دون وجود الاثنين معاً في وقت واحد، لأن وجدهم معاً سيجعل كل واحد يندفع  في وجهة نظرة مدافعاً عنها دون إعطاء الفرصة للحديث المتواصل ويحدث تشويش  ولا يكون هناك فرصة كافية لتبادل الحديث بتركيز، ولتحاول أن تبدأ تجلس  بهدوء ولا تتعصب أبداً و تستمع إليهم للنهاية ومش تقاطعهم في كلامهم أبداً،  بل أعطي لكل منهم مجال الحديث واهتم بكل التفاصيل لترد على كل نقطة من جهة  القناعة الشخصية، ويفضل يكون معك ورقه وقلم تدون ملاحظات لكي ترد عليها  ولا تنسى الكلمات التي تُقال وسط الحديث لكي لا يفلت الحديث ويكون في اتجاه  واحد...

* ثانياً : ابدأ الكلام بكلمة حلوة  معهم وبابتسامة صافية بصدق القلب دون تصنع، وحاول أن تقنعهما برأيك بهدوء  وتروٍ، وحاول أن تكسبهما وحذارِ من أن تخسرهم أبداً، أو يكون كلامك بشكل  مستفز، أو تبدأ الحديث بتهكم، لأنهم ليسوا أعداء لك، بل هما أحبائك  المقربين منك جداً ويهتمون بمصلحتك ومستقبلك حتى لو لهم وجهة نظر مختلفة  جداً وبعيدة عنك تماماً.

* ثالثاً  : اظهر اهتمامك بهم وتحملك المسئولية، عرفهم انك مسئول عن قراراتك ومش  تابع للبنت التي اخترتها أو لغيرها ولن تكون تابع لأي أحد على الإطلاق،  وتقول لهم أن رأيهم أنت تأخذه بعين الاعتبار وتفكر فيه بعمق ولكن قرارك أنت المسئول عنه  وحدك (ولا تقل هذا بتحدي أو بنبرة حادة وكانك بتدافع عن نفسك)، فأظهر انك  رجل تتحمل المسئولية ومواجهة المشاكل ولن تدع لأحد أن يمسك زمام أمورك  ويقودك كمسلوب الإرادة، وأن هما طبعاً أبويك ولهم حق عليك بأنك ترعاهم  بالحب وصدق الحق وأن تصغي وتستمع لهم وتفكر فيما يقولون وتقيس الأمور  بتعقل...

* أحذر تماماً  من أنك تتعصب أو تتنرفز أو تقوم برد لا يليق هذا كله كفيل بأن يزعزع صورتك  أمام والديك وتجعلهم يظنوا أن من تحب مسيطر عليك وها تأثر في علاقتك معهم،  وبذلك تبني سور عالي بين من تُحب وبين أسرتك وإذا نجحتم وتزوجتم ستجد  مشاكل لا تنقطع قط، وستكون عداوة قوية كالصخر بينها وبين والديك أو أحدهم  على الأقل.... 

* وان وجدت أحد والديك تعصب  في الحديث أو في حالة عدم إصغاء إليك، انهي الحديث فوراً وقل لهما بكل  احترام وتقدير وهدوء: سأتركك الآن لأنك لا تريد أو تُريدي أن تصغي لكلماتي  وسوف أجلس معك حينما تكون هناك فرصة أفضل...
واستأذن  في الانسحاب بحب وابتسامة وأبقى ارجع للمناقشة معهم مرة أخرى ولا تتوقف  ولو كانت المناقشة ها تأخذ أيام وشهور مش مشكلة المدة المهم والديك يقتنعوا بحاجة مهمة جداً:



أولاً أنك راجل يُعتمد عليك وتتحمل المسئولية ولا تتهرب منها أو تأخذها بشكل غير عقلاني.
ثانياً لك القدرة أن تواجه مشاكلك بكل حزم وجدية دون الخروج عن أعصابك.
ثالثاً أن قراراتك أنت المسئول عنها وصانعها وحدك فقط.
رابعاً مستقبلك في أيدك أنت وحدك فقط مع حفظ الاحترام لوالديك وأخذ رأيهم في الاعتبار والأولوية.
أرجو  أن أكون وضعت نقاط هامة جداً وبسيطة لكل شاب وشابة وفي كل الظروف أو  المواقف المصيرية الذي يريدها هو وليس أي آخر وعلى الأخص الأهل.
لأن  مش من حق حد مهما كان هذا الشخص ومكانته أن يتخذ خطوة المستقبل لشخص آخر  غصباً حتى لو كانت الأسرة ذاتها أو حتى ولو اب روحي أو مرشد أو حتى كاهن،  ممكن أن يكون ناصح ومرشد وموجه فقط بأنه يشاور على الطرق السليمة وأن يقول  وجهة نظرة بوضوح وشفافية دون الانحياز لرغباته الخاصة الذي يريد أن يحققها  في غيره أو أبناءه على الأخص، وينبغي ترك كل شخص ان يختار ما يتوافق مع  قناعته الشخصية.
لأن  الغصب وأرغام الآخرين ظلم وتعدي على حرية الآخر ولم يعلمنا المسيح هكذا  لأن هذا حب أناني جداً، فلا يرى الآخر بل يرى نفسه فيه محققاً كل ما  يتمناه...

ومشكلة  الأهل عادة بأنهم يظلوا مربوطين ارتباط مريض بالأبناء ولا يفسحوا لهم  المجال للاختيار لأنهم يروا أنهم صغار مهما نضجوا غير قادرين على الاختيار  الصحيح، ونسوا معاناتهم مع أهلهم هم أيضاً في نفس ذات المشكلة !!! كما سوف نتحدث لاحقاً في سلسلة موضوع ثورة ميلاد.
​ 
ربنا معكم جميعاً يا أحلى وأغالي أحباء وليعمل فيكم دائماً لمجد اسمه العظيم
غنى النعمة ووافر السلام لكم جميعاً كل حين 
​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا علي النصائح والارشادات لاني كنت محتاج اليها

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا علي النصائح والارشادات لاني كنت محتاج اليها
> 
> ...



*ربنـــــــــا يفرح قلبك يا جميل ويرشدك للطريق السليم ويوفقك في كل اخيتاراتك*
*ويبارك أسرتك كلها ويفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق *
*أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ايه النصايح الجامدة دى 
تنفع للولاد اكتر 
بس تحفه بجد
ربنا يباركك مستر ايمن​*


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنـــــــــــا يخليكي لينا ودايماً تنورينا في كل الموضوعات يا أجمل أخت حلوة*
*بكل تقدير أهديكِ أرق تحية وأجمل سلام ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع مميز وهااام جدا شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مميز وهااام جدا شكرا الرب يباركك



*ويبارك حياتك يا أروع أخ غالي نور الموضوع كله بوجوده الحلو فيه*
*أقبل مني كل تقدير ، النعمة معك كل حين*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ومشكلة الأهل عادة بأنهم يظلوا مربوطين ارتباط مريض بالأبناء ولا يفسحوا لهم المجال للاختيار لأنهم يروا أنهم صغار مهما نضجوا غير قادرين على الاختيار الصحيح ، ونسوا معاناتهم مع أهلهم هم أيضاً في نفس ذات المشكلة !!! **كما سوف نتحدث لاحقاً في سلسلة موضوع ثورة ميلاد ...

*
رائع موضوعك اخي

يعالج مشكلة مهمة من مشاكلنا الحالية

وخصوصا المعاملة بين الاثنين 

كل الشكر الك 

سلام المسيح معك دوما







*
*


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنــــــــــا يخليك يا جميل وانا اللي اشكرك على تعليقك ووجودك معنا هنا
أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك
*


----------



## aymonded (8 أبريل 2015)

للرفع للأهمية وعدم تكرار السؤال والإجابة
​


----------



## philanthropist (8 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للنصايح الغالية


----------



## aymonded (9 أبريل 2015)

فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة معك
​


----------



## انت مهم (11 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جدا للنصائح القيمه
ربنا يبااااااركك


----------



## aymonded (11 أبريل 2015)

ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك مع أسرتك يا رب آمين
​


----------

